# Umfrage zum buffed-Fanclub



## BuffedFanClub (27. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

wir vom Fanclub möchten gerne von Euch wissen, was Ihr Euch in Zukunft vom Fanclub wünscht.
Bei der Umfrage können natürlich auch Nicht-Mitglieder mitmachen.

Wenn Ihr auch eigene Ideen habt, könnt Ihr sie gerne als Antwort auf den Thread posten!

Die Umfrage läuft bis einschließlich Freitag, 08. Mai.
Für Eure tatkräftige Unterstützung bedanken wir uns bei Euch schonmal im Vorraus!

Euer buffed-Fanclub


----------



## d2wap (27. April 2009)

Mir fehlt noch ein Punkt "Podcasts" oder so  dafür würd ch mein Kreuz machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prudenceh (27. April 2009)

Na, wir können ja nicht an alles denken, was euch so einfällt.

Daher starte ich hier dann einfach mal die Liste, der geposteten Vorschläge.

*WEITERE VORSCHLÄGE DER BUFFIES*

- Podcasts


----------



## Gnarak (7. Juli 2009)

wie wäre es mit ner S&F Gilde ^^


----------



## Natar (7. Juli 2009)

buffed fanclub D

was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

BuffedFanClub schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies,
> 
> wir vom Fanclub möchten gerne von Euch wissen, was Ihr Euch in Zukunft vom Fanclub wünscht.
> [...]


nüscht^^


----------



## claet (7. Juli 2009)

ich hab von dem fanclub noch nie was gehört und falls es das ist was ich denke (irgendwelche hochmotivierten, aber sehr junge user ohne jegliche geldmittel aber großen zum scheitern verurteilten plänen) dann erwarte ich auch nichts. aber ich hab die gleichen dinger gestartet als ich jung war um dann kläglich zu scheitern .. macht ihr ruhig mal euer ding mit zeitschriften und gewinnspielen. ich drück euch mal die daumen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Juli 2009)

OH SHIT!
A BUNCH OF NECROMANCERS! 
KILL 'EM, KILL 'EM WITH FIRE!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> OH SHIT!
> A BUNCH OF NECROMANCERS!
> KILL 'EM, KILL 'EM WITH FIRE!


psst der fanclub freut sich doch lass se ^^ 

btw: nette umfrage


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> OH SHIT!
> A BUNCH OF NECROMANCERS!


27.4.2009...
(die umfrage ist zwar vorbei, aber neue vorschläge kann man hier ja auch reinposten )


----------



## 100% NOOOOB (30. Oktober 2009)

vote 4 S&F Gilde


----------



## Duni (30. Oktober 2009)

100% schrieb:


> vote 4 S&F Gilde



Wieso hast du den Thread jetzt wieder ausgegraben? Die Umfrage lief vor 5 Monaten ab oO


----------



## Haxxler (1. November 2009)

Es gibt einen Fanclub? Wozu? Versteht mich nicht falsch, Buffed ist toll und so aber hä?


----------



## MasterXoX (1. November 2009)

cO Das ist mir neu!


----------



## Breakyou9 (1. November 2009)

also ich find Teamspeak-Stammtisch sehr intressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

der Fanclub ist sogar ein eingetragener Verein :>


----------

